# New leisure battery



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

My leisure battery has given up the ghost on my Autotrail Apache.
Any recommendations for the best make and supplier ? 

I have a factory fitted solar panel and I've read some where that you have to pull the fuse out when fitting the new battery. Where is the fuse on a factory fitted panel or is it as easy just to cover the solar panel up? 

Another question! ...... Is it possible to divert the solar panel output just to the leisure battery rather than share it with the engine battery? 
The control panel is a Sargent's fitted to the motor home.
Many thanks

Nidge


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you have room for one or two, yes battery has to be connected before the panel.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do you have room for one or two, yes battery has to be connected before the panel.


Hi Kev,
I'm not sure your answer was relevant to my questions! I just want to replace the existing leisure battery with a new one.

Nidge


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some people have more than one, but refer to them as the leisure battery.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

As you live in Derbyshire you could have a chat with County Batteries, we find them to be very helpful and good on price.
www.countybattery.co.uk/


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Pulling a fuse makes it safer to work on and prevents accidental short cuircuits. But, a solar panel works like a battery continually supplying energy and you can't switch a battery off - covering the panel will stop it generating while you do the job.
Bd..


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

It's worth reading this

http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

I know what I'll be buying next time.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm also investigating a new LB and the Bosch / Varta S5 110ha looks like the one to go for in my instance.

Varta version seems cheaper at about £98 inc delivery.

They are a hybrid starter/leisure battery with a new plate technology that charges much faster and lasts much longer. Apparently.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Our AutoTrail Delaware (2012) came with an Elecsol (? spelling) battery fitted as standard and we had the dealer fit an extra one when we bought the van. The batteries were total rubbish, although the dealer checked them and said they were OK when I complained several times. Eventually I put together a dossier of evidence to support my claim that the two 110ah batteries were not holding the charge they should and after two years the dealer replaced them under warranty.
The replacement Banner batteries have transformed the way we use the motorhome and this year, for the first time, we spent three weeks without having to find a hook up every few days.
So, a quick answer to your original question. Banner batteries come highly recommended, not only by me but the Caravan Club carried out a test some time ago and Banner and Varta seemed to do well. 

Richard.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I had 2 Rolls/Surrette 6 volt batteries fitted in the last MH.

Brilliant batteries, absolutely brilliant.

Paul.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm going to replace both the engine & leisure batteries before next season.
The engine battery is 5 and the leisure battery is 12 years old.
From what I have read it seems that Bosch/Varta S5 batteries would fulfill both tasks. Our 12volt requirements are modest, there are no high amperage demands. 
I have a Electrobloc EBL 99 charger unit.

Any words of wisdom gratefully received.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Allan at A and N Caravan Services is fitting me an additional 18A charger alongside my present 16A charger to support a new battery bank of 3 x 100Ah Varta Silver Dynamic batteries.

He say's that the new silver's are so much more efficient, the load they place on the charger is 2/3 that of a conventional battery.

Certainly seems to know what he's talking about when it comes to charging units and battery power.

Interestingly he seems to have talked me out of investing in new solar panels too....see here > Solar Panels


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> It's worth reading this
> http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php
> I know what I'll be buying next time.


Thanks Bill.
I wish I had of read this before buying two 150 amp gel leisurebackup batteries last week.
Not only are they extremely heavy but as the article says they won't now power the microwave via the inverter.

Made a mistake.
Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Although not doubting Alan at A&N as he is obviously a knowledgeable fellow, its just one so called experts opinion amongst many.

He doesn't like solar panels or B2B chargers either, he recommends a generator instead so I disagree on all those fronts.

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

coppo said:


> Although not doubting Alan at A&N as he is obviously a knowledgeable fellow, its just one so called experts opinion amongst many.
> 
> He doesn't like solar panels or B2B chargers either, he recommends a generator instead so I disagree on all those fronts.
> 
> Paul.


He is also a generous fellow. I called into his place a few weeks ago as I had a suspected fault on the Reich ebox on my van. He spent some time working through it and did not want to charge me a penny. I insisted on paying something and he said OK, give me a tenner. I gave him a bit more than that.

Another valuable bit of information he gave me was to buy a new set of fuses for the ebox as mine were all too big. People see a rating on the electrical schematic and fit a matching fuse. That is actually the maximum rating that the circuit can safely take, not necessarily the size fuse required.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That paper is very clear, he correctly IMO stresses the strain that a large output inverter places on the battery bank - something which has been made very clear in the past....

He does not dislike solar panels in that article but simply stresses that they are not designed to work with AGM batteries with current controllers. He states why, and that makes sennse to me.

His explanation is clear and logical and reflects knowledge that I have acquired elsewhere over the years, but nowhere have I seen it written so clearly.....

When I replaced our ONE Leisure battery recently, I replaced it with 2 lead acid ones (sadly not the Bosch/Varta ones as I was unaware), but the Varta is also available via the company that I used;

www.tayna.co.uk

and the prices are very reasonable.....

I would have used 2 of these;

http://www.tayna.co.uk/E44-Varta-Silver-Car-Battery-577400078-P7726.html

at £63.99 each, but instead used 2 of these;

http://www.tayna.co.uk/249-Numax-Car-Battery-P1018.html

at £69.99 each........

ever wished you could turn the clock back 2 years?

Dave


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

we bought a new Bosch 110ah S5 battery a few months ago and its been excellent. 

We also have a 100w solar and it charges the battery very well.

We have been off-grid for a few days in Spain and it is charging very well during the day and we are using 2 laptops every night plus other electricals and its performing very very well.

The Varta Silver battery appears to be the same battery for slightly less money.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*New Leisure battery*

When I started this thread I followed the advice given by BillCreer and read the article. Spoke to JCB and was well impressed with their knowledge and help. Ordered a Bosch S5 at 3pm and it was delivered the next morning.

My original battery was a Elecsol 110 amp which I was never very happy with its performance and only lasted approx 3 years. The Bosch 110 amp would not fit in the carrier and so I ordered a 80 amp. So far well pleased with the performance, however it's early days and only time will tell.

Nidge


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I usually follow these sort of threads without commenting but I am afraid I finally have to say the following.

I have had good long life from lead/acid batteries (Numax) without problems. The problems arise because people expect too much and abuse them. There is everything you need to know about batteries on the tinterweb. All you have to do is follow the recommendations.

There you go ..... the Genie is out of the bottle. :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nidge

Your Autotrail is fitted with a Sargent control unit. It will charge your leisure battery first and when it's full it automatically diverts the charge current to the starter battery. Brilliant "fit and forget" system. (Unlike some of the other electrical systems such as Schaut or Elektrobloc)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Nidge
> 
> Your Autotrail is fitted with a Sargent control unit. It will charge your leisure battery first and when it's full it automatically diverts the charge current to the starter battery. Brilliant "fit and forget" system. (Unlike some of the other electrical systems such as Schaut or Elektrobloc)


Wrong.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Please explain in what way I am wrong!!

I have a 2008 Autotrail and I can assure you that the Sargent unit most certainly does EXACTLY that. Looking at Nidge's avatar he has a later vehicle than me.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Please explain in what way I am wrong!!
> 
> I have a 2008 Autotrail and I can assure you that the Sargent unit most certainly does EXACTLY that. Looking at Nidge's avatar he has a later vehicle than me.


You are wrong about the EBL and Schaudt.

ps, if you have 2 batteries on your van and they use the standard Sargent wiring kit between them, I would recommend you fit something a bit more substantial and possibly drop the fuse size to 15 amps from 20 amps. It works fine with batteries in good condition but if a battery or charger fault were to develop, there is a lot of watts (and therefore heat) being produced before the fuse blows.

I had a second battery added to my van recently using this kit and I told them that I was not happy and the company changed it to something more substantial.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Nidge
> 
> Your Autotrail is fitted with a Sargent control unit. It will charge your leisure battery first and when it's full it automatically diverts the charge current to the starter battery. Brilliant "fit and forget" system. (Unlike some of the other electrical systems such as Schaut or Elektrobloc)


Thanks for that. I also have a factory fitted solar panel so how does the charging function operate ie- which battery gets charged first when I'm not on a EHU ?

Nidge


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Exactly the same as EHU 

Leisure battery gets first call regardless (you can alter it if you wish by turning the panel on and selecting cab battery if you want. It will revert back once you turn the panel off)


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

My Electroblock EBL99 (made by Schaut) automatically charges both the leisure(2) and engine battery quite happily and I believe it is intelligent enough to give priority to the leisure.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good news, it looks like I can return the 150 amp Gel back-up batteries less a small charge.
So now looking at the Varta Silver Dynamic 110 amp batteries in France at €131 and free delivery for both the leisure and starter.

Unless you know otherwise guys?

Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Good news, it looks like I can return the 150 amp Gel back-up batteries less a small charge.
> So now looking at the Varta Silver Dynamic 110 amp batteries in France at €131 and free delivery for both the leisure and starter.
> 
> Unless you know otherwise guys?
> ...


See my post on the first page Ray.

Depends on how much height you have to play with though.

Paul.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Example battery types and sizes:

The Bosch S5 010 is 315mm long, 175mm wide, 175mm high. 12V, capacity 85Ah, cold test current 800A (sometimes called cranking amps). Cost as of May 2012 = £87.50. (VARTA equivalent SD F18 @ £82)

The Bosch S5 013 is L - 353mm W-175mm H-190mm, Capacity 100ah, 830A CCA, Cost £98 (VARTA SD 019 @ £95)

The Bosch S5 015 is L - 393mm W-175mm H-190mm, Capacity 110ah, 890A CCA, Cost £110 (VARTA SD 610 200 @ £87) This is a very capable cost effective battery but may be too long for many battery boxes. 

Note that Exide G80 Gel batteries often fitted in a MH are 353 x 175 x 190 (incl. terminals) so a match for a 100Ah S5013 (information courtesy of David Chambers). If you switch from Gel to a Bosch S5 don't forget to set the Elektroblock EBL setting to 'Blei-Saure' (Wet Acid) which MUST be done with the engine off and no mains hook-up


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

raynipper said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > It's worth reading this
> ...


Hi Ray

I am interested in why you say two 150ah gels won't power your microwave, ours runs off two Exide G80 gels 80ah at 5hr rate.

Martin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The batteries I bought were these........................
http://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_caravaning/685382399.htm?ca=4_s

and their characteristics are here......................
http://www.servicepoolen.com/pdf/12-1040.pdf

Thanks Coppo but I have lots of space under the settee. 
Bill my vans charging system I don't think can be altered for different batteries. It's circa 2000.
VanFlair I'm not absolutely sure about why they are not being able to power the inverter and the microwave but with the old gel caravan leisure batts it worked and now with these new ones the inverter cuts out after a few seconds.
As Peter (Lister Diesel) says they might have a higher internal resistance. The spec pdf might throw some light on it though.

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Ray, 
If you are saying that your charging system is set up for gel only then that won't matter. The gel setting only exists to charge at a less aggressive rate to prevent gel batteries from overheating.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Ray,
> If you are saying that your charging system is set up for gel only then that won't matter. The gel setting only exists to charge at a less aggressive rate to prevent gel batteries from overheating.


No Bill. I'm not saying my charging system is set to anything. As it's quite old it's more likely to be a general lead acid setting. But I can't see any option to change the charge.

As it happens with either lead acid or gel it charges quiet happily at 14.1 volts until full and then floats at 13 ish.

Ray.


----------

